# Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

Petri heil!!!

Ich war vorgestern an einem Elbe-Kanal Abzweig...es kam ein Angler dazu und fing nach ein paar würfen,einen 60er Zander...ich hatte einen bis,aber sehr zart...

Heute bin ich wieder an die Stelle und es war schon ein Angler da...ich gesellte miçh zu ihm,wir unterhielten uns und er fing nach ca. 10würfen auch einen zander von 50cm...ich fragte ihn nach dem Köder und er sagte trocken:"kauli"!!! Es war jemand aus Jörg Strehlows Crew...ein zanderguide...in ner haben Stunde,bekam er noch 3bisse,die er mit Stinger auch gefangen hätte...naja,er hatte eh schon 4 zander heute... Er ging und ich blieb noch 2Stunden...ohne jeden biss...

Was mache ich nur falsch?

Ich halte die rute auf 2Uhr,mache 1-2 kurbelumdrehung,warte bis der tock kommt und wiederhole es...habe noch den aido,verschiedene Farben des stints,kopyto-King und auch berkley ripshad...nicht's führte zum biss...ich verstehe es nicht...bin ich zu doof? 

Zander íst da,warum nimmt er meine Köder nicht?


----------



## xlxgwx (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Nicht aufgeben.
Ich habe dieses Phänomen schon zich mal erlebt.
Gleicher Köder, mein Nachbar fängt ein nach dem anderen und ich nüschts. Aber genauso hatte ich Tage an denen nur ausschließlich ich gefangen habe. Entweder ist es Glück oder man konzentriert sich nicht zu 100% aufs langersehnte "Tock"!


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ich hätte den Typ weniger nach dem Köder, sondern eher nach Kopfgewicht und Schnurstärke gefragt...

Der beste Köder bringt nix, wenn die übrige Abstimmung eventuell nicht stimmt, die Rute zu weich ist etc...

Da das offenbar ein professioneller Guide war, denke ich mal, dass der ganz genau weiß, was er da gewässerspezifisch tut bzw. wie und warum verwendet...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Danke für die raschen antworten...

er hatte einen 14er Kopf drauf...ich einen 17,oder auch mal 21...Schnur weiß ich seine nicht ich habe ne 10ner (10kg)
Aber es kann doch nicht sein,dass es nur an dem Kopf liegt,oder?


----------



## inselkandidat (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Köderführung, genaue Gewässerkenntis


----------



## mokki (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Naja, da gibt es viele Gründe woran es liegen kann. 
Der Kopf ist aber schon mal ein wichtiger Punkt. Wenn er 14 und Du 17 bzw. 21 Gramm nimmst ist das vermutlich schon eine option. Dein Köder sinkt definitiv schneller als seiner. Bei dem 21er Kopf ist dein Köder um 7 Gramm also ein Drittel schwerer als der andere, sprich auch 33% schneller bzw. Deine Absinkphase ist theoretisch um 1/3 kürzer.... das ist ne Menge...
Alternativ kann es auch noch am Führungsstil, Deinem Köder, oder auch einfach am Glück liegen. Einfach weitermachen, das wird schon noch


----------



## Raufi56 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ich schließ mich mal Inselkandidat an. (Gewässerkenntniss und somit optimale Köderführung - z.B. Löcher und kleine Hügel im Gewässer).

Ansonsten: immer Kontakt zum Köder in der Absinkphase ?
viell. etwas zu hektische (rabiate) Köderführung ?

An den Ködern selbst dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen ! #c

Laß dich nicht unterkriegen,......dranbleiben !

Gruß Raufi56


----------



## racoon (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> er hatte einen 14er Kopf drauf...ich einen 17,oder auch mal 21...Schnur weiß ich seine nicht ich habe ne 10ner (10kg)


 
Er hat vermutlich mit einer passenden Schnur gefischt und so den Köder kontrolliert fischen können, auch mit leichterem Kopf. An Deinem 'Seil' wurde der Köder durch die Strömung wesentlich mehr seitlich versetzt und ist unkontrolliert abgedriftet. Manchmal ist das von Vorteil, wenn die Zander jedoch faul sind, jagen sie einem abtreibenden Köder nicht hinterher.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

In meinen Augen nennst du schon das erste Problem - wie Mokki bereits angedeutet hat: deine Jigkopfgröße. 
Ich vermute mal, dass du am Zweigkanal bei Niegripp warst (oder Abstiegskanal usw.) und du Marcel Wiebeck getroffen hast...
dort sind (mMn) 17 oder gar 21 Gramm viel zu viel, zumindest wenn du schlanke Stints fischst. In der Elbe sind diese Gewichte in manchen Situationen schon eher einsetzbar - der Kanal hat aber kaum Strömung. 
Durch das Gewicht werden die Absinkphasen kurz (was nicht immer ein Problem sein muss), die Hubphasen flach und die Köderführung allgemein ist dadurch recht aggressiv, was bei den trägen Herbst/Winter-Burschen nicht immer gut ankommt.

Deine Schnur ist nicht das Problem denke ich. Das ist keinesfalls ein Seil - erst recht nicht wenn du in der Elbe oder im Kanal fischst (weil hier das Thema Strehlow fiel: Er fischt bspw. eine 19er PowerPro die 13Kg Tragkraft hat). Solange du mit entsprechenden Vorfächern unterwegs bist, ist es dem Zander vollkommen egal wie dick die Schnur ist. Da im Kanal wenig Strömung vorherrscht, entsteht dir auch da kein Nachteil bei deiner Schnurstärke. Allerdings vermute ich du hast ein 15er oder 17er Geflecht o.ä. wenn die 10kg trägt und keine 10er.

Darf man fragen welche Rute du nutzt?


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Oha.... hier gehts wieder rund....

Ich tippe ganz klar auf eine Mischung aus zu dicker Schnur (gut das Thema mit der 0,10mm Sänger Schnur, die angeblich 10KG Tragkraft hat  hatten wir ja schon woanders erörter t) und zu schweren Jigköpfen.

Gerade so schlanke Köder wie der Stint mit kleinem Schaufelschwänzchen fällt dir am zu schweren Jig wie ein Stein zu Boden. Durch die Körperform und den kleinen Schaufelschwanz bestimmt - hat der Köder kaum bis keinen "Fallschirmeffekt". Sprich der Köder wird beim Absinken nicht vom Schaufelschwanz gebremst....Vergleich mal die Absinkphasen eines LC Fin-S 5" mit einem LC Shaker 4,5 "... sind welten!

Die Wahl des richten Bleikopfes ist die halbe Miete.... der Köder muss noch den Grund erreichen, darf nicht unkontrolliert verdriftet werden, darf nicht wie ein Stein zu Boden sinken etc.

Als meiner Faustregel habe ich so 3Sec nach dem Andrehen/ Anzupfen bis der Köder unten ist.... Lässt sich aber nicht immer einhalten - muss man selbst für sich herrausfinden.

PS: Soweit ich informoiert bin, fischt unser Jörg ne 15er PowerPro.....


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Zur Schnurstärke: Ich habe mir JS´s Verbindungsknoten zeigen lassen, da meinte er, er fischt eine 19er, weil diese dem Knoten den besseren Halt gibt. Ich habe die Schnur auch angefasst und sie war deutlich stärker als meine 15er (die auch 9kg Tragkraft besitzt). Im Kanal sollte das auch relativ egal sein denke ich...


----------



## antonio (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

die hier verkaufte 19er hat niemals 13 kg tk und die 15er auch keine 9kg.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Auch im Kanal, sowie im See ist die Schnurstärke (Diameter) nicht egal....

Auch ein Kanal hat Unterströmungen, genau wie ein See.... auch spielt der Wind eine Rolle.... je dicker die Schnur, umso mehr Angriffsfläche bietet Sie Wind und Wasser um auf diese einzuwirken. 

Hier muss man den richtigen Kompromiss zw. Zugkraft und Durchmesser für sich finden.

Ich hab 2 Saison am Rhein ne 13er PP gefischt.... jetzt wieder ne 15er... die 13er war angenehmer zu fischen - aber leider ne Nummer zu Anfällig für die Steinpackung.... daher jetzt die 15er /10Lbs. Ist ein guter Kompromiss zw. Tragkraft und Durchmesser....


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auch im Kanal, sowie im See ist die Schnurstärke (Diameter) nicht egal....
> 
> Auch ein Kanal hat Unterströmungen, genau wie ein See.... auch spielt der Wind eine Rolle.... je dicker die Schnur, umso mehr Angriffsfläche bietet Sie Wind und Wasser um auf diese einzuwirken.



Das ist mir durchaus klar.
Ich schreibe aus meinen Erfahrungen und weise immer darauf hin, dass es meine Meinung ist. Wenn der TE nen 21g Kopf an einem Kanal einsetzt an dem ich bspw. mit 10g oder 14g fische (am Stint, Slim Jim oder Kauli), dann ist es vermutlich zu vernachlässigen, ob er nun eine 15er oder eine 17er drauf hat (das Bsp. mit der 19er sollte dies ein wenig verdeutlichen... denn JS fängt bekanntlich ganz gut Zander und fischt in der Elbe auch meist 14g Köpfe an seinen Kaulis).

@Antonio: wie zu erwarten wieder mal ein provokanter Seiteneinstieg - es geht nicht um die tatsächliche TK sondern um die vom Hersteller angegebene...


----------



## Colli_HB (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ich wette selbst mit dem gleichen Material hätte der andere mehr gehabt. Gewisse Fähigkeiten erlernt man halt durch häufiges Angeln und ein Guide hat nunmal die besten Grundvoraussetzungen. 
Mir würde so ein Tag auch mal gut tun. Das würde mich motivieren!


----------



## antonio (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

das war kein provokanter seiteneinstieg.
und es ist eben so rüber gekommen, daß du die reale tragkraft meintest.
und wenn der te ne reale 10kg nutzt ist das schon ein unterschied.

antonio


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ok, allerdings gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass der TE die reale Tragkraft seiner Schnur ausgetestet hat.

@TE: Alles in allem hast du hier schon einige hilfreiche Hinweise bekommen, die dich sicher weiter bringen denke ich.


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



> Ok, allerdings gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass der TE die reale Tragkraft seiner Schnur ausgetestet hat.


 
Was die Schnurgeschichte angeht.... bitte hier lesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=274125&page=2

Aber generell sollten die Tipps schon ausreichen. :m


----------



## gaerbsch (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ich bin Froh das du jemanden getroffen hast der seine Zander fängt, sonst hätten wir in ein paar Wochen nen Heulthread das es in dem Gewässer keine Zander gibt.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

So,erstmal danke für die vielen antworten...auch wenn ich nicht auf jede eingehen kann...

Ich angle da,wo die Elbe in den abstiegskanal fließt...(rothensee)

So,zu meiner Schnur kann ich nur sagen,dass der Hersteller 10mm draufschrieb...und sie hat reale 10Kg tragkraft...ich habe 11Kg rangehangen und es hielt...ich hatte vorher eine 12er,die definitiv dicker war... Jetzt habe ich mehr Kontrolle und Gefühl...

Also ich hatte wenn ich 2 Umdrehungen machte ungefähr 3sec. Absinkphase...und abgedriftet ist da nix,außer ich warf mehr Richtung Elbe,wie in den Kanal...

Ich denke auch,dass es mehr mit an der Führung lag,denn auch in buhnen,wo ich mir sicher bin,dass fisch da ist,bekomme ich wenn,nur mal einen zupfer...ich denke es liegt mit an dem Kopf,da die zander sehr träge sind und einen Fisch,der zu schnell absinkt,nicht weiter verfolgen...

Kontakt zum Köder hatte ich immer...also ist mir nix entgangen...

Klar,hatte er mehr Kenntnisse...ich gehe einmal in der Woche los,er jeden Tag...außerdem ist die Elbe erst seit diesem jahr mein Gewässer...zu der Führung,kann ich nicht sagen,was ich falsch mache...woher weiß ich denn,dass ich richtig führe,wenn auch kein fisch dann anbeist? Habe es mit verschiedenen. Geschwindigkeitenv versucht, über rute und Rolle...den biss am Wochenende,bekam ich,als ich mal 1 und dann 2 Umdrehungen gemacht habe...also nicht ein Wurf1, am nächsten 2, sondern beides verbunden...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ich nutze zur Zeit 3/0 jigheats...würden auch 2/0 reichen? Ich angle eh meistens mit Stinger...


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Was soll der kurze Jig für nen relevanten Unterschied machen? 3/0 halte ich für optimal.....die 5mm weniger, die ein 2/0 ausmacht, machen den Bock nicht Fett!

Der Zander faltet sich den Shad schon irgendwie rein. Ich hab früher nur 4/0er gefischt und die Zander haben den Shad reingewürgt!

Es liegt wie alle eher Vermuten an der Praxis. Dadurch dass du das Gewässer noch nicht kennst wie deine Westentasche, können kleine Fehler wie zu schwere Köpfe etc. schon den Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## Azareus (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Moin, ich habe auch schon mehrere Tage abgeschneidert obwohl ich die Stellen genau kannte.  Deswegen würde ich jetzt aber nicht mein ganzes tackle überdenken mit dem ich vorher gut fing. Kann halt passieren dass der Nebenmann mehr Glück hat, vielleicht war genau an seiner Stelle mehr Fisch als bei dir. 10m können da einen Unterschied ausmachen.
Achja, für mich gibt's an der Elbe eher zu leichte Köpfe als zu schwere. Nur in ganz flachen Bereichen geh ich mal unter 20 gr. Und Bisse, die man nicht spürt sieht man oft dochnoch am GuFi.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Habe mir gerade 25 jigheats in 14g geholt wieder Größe3/0... 

Mir ging es nicht um mehr Fisch,sondern mehr bisse,da der Köder evtl eine bessere laufeigenschaft bekommt...aber gut,werde am we sehen,ob der 14g Kopf den gewünschten Erfolg bringt...glaube nur,ich spüre ihn nicht...bzw merke nicht,wenn er den Grund erreicht...dafür íst meine rute nicht geschaffen worden...


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ne passende Rute ist halt grad fürs Zanderzubbeln wichtig.... Das mit dem Grund, sieht man aber an der Schnur....wenn die in sich zusammen fällt, ist der Köder unten.....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Azureus,ich habe auf den stint in einem Jahr erst 1 fisch gefangen...auf andere ging es...ich werde es jetzt mal mit 14g versuchen,dann geht der stint langsamer runter...ich hoffe so langsam,wie der dull von spro...damit fange ich fisch...habe nur leider keine mehr


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Was fischst du denn momentan für Gerät auf Zander?!

Nachdem ich mal deine alten Themen durch gegangen bin, konnte ich nix zu finden.... das wäre mal ein Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Mit 14er Köpfen liegst du schon ganz gut. Im Moment in der Elbe klappt das. Jedenfalls konnte ich heut 2 Zander verhaften mit 14g Köpfen an schlanken Ködern. 

Allerdings musst du beim Einlauf in den Abstiegskanal sehr auf die Strömungen achten. Die sind dort ziemlich turbulent - die Elbe drückt rein und der Kanal hält dagegen. Das verursacht viele Kehrströmungen, sowie eine lange Strömungskante zu den Durchlässen auf der anderen Seite. Da können in der Tat 10m entscheidend sein, denn zu weit rechts hast du den Hauptstrom und da wirds schwer...
Weiterhin kommt der Druck meist von der Seite, sodass du viel Kraft auf Köder und Schnur hast. In diesem Falle spielt die Schnurstärke definitiv eine Rolle ebenso wie die Kopfgewichte der Jigs. Ich bin dort auch ab und zu (auch wenn sich dort die Angler die Klinke in die Hand geben) und fische mit einer 15er Power Pro effizient.
Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Scholle 0 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Wenn ich fischen gehe, geht es mir auch nicht darum Fische zu fangen.
Ich genieße einfach nur gerne das Gelaber von vorbeikommenden Passanten !!!!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Meine Schnur in gelb und 0,10mm

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=SaengerSpeciflex1000m

Meine rute:

http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/...ower_IM_7_Spin_40_Laenge_2_70m_WG_8_40g/37774

Meine Rolle: (wobei es 5kugellager sind)

http://www.hellweg.de/Freizeit-Haustier/Sport/Angeln-und-Zubehoer/Rolle-Solution-XTF-3000.html

Dass es nicht das beste ist,weiß ich...aber es ist gut aufeinander abgestimmt und ich bin zufrieden...es gibt viel schlechtere ruten,und vor allem Rollen...ich bin recht zufrieden...


----------



## antonio (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

wenn wie du sagst, die tragkraft deiner schnur stimmt, dann ist sie minimum 2,5 mal so dick.
und gut abgestimmt, da kann man streiten.
hier mal die realen werte deiner schnur in 0,20

Sänger Speciflex 0,20/16kg


0,3 x 0,51 realer durchmesser


14-17 kg mit noknote


7-7,5 kg mit knoten

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Willst du nen guten Rat von mir haben..... an den MB Stinten und dem Gewässer liegts wohl eher weniger #h



> aber es ist gut aufeinander abgestimmt und ich bin zufrieden...es gibt viel schlechtere ruten,und vor allem Rollen...ich bin recht zufrieden...


 
Bist du dir sicher, was man für das gezielte Angeln auf Zander in strömenden Gewässern (ELBE) mit Gummifisch und Bleikopf (10-13cm Gummis + 14-21Gr Kopf) benötigst?

Ich würde fast wetten dass du:

A) Die Bisse über das Gerät gar nicht / kaum bis ins Handgelenk übertragen bekommst (Kein Biss gemerkt - kein Anhieb - kein Fisch)

B) Du die Köder in der Strömung/ an der Strömungskante der Buhnen etc. nicht gescheit führen kannst bzw. nicht mitbekommst, was der Köder unter Wasser eig macht.

Über Schnur und Rolle könnte man noch Diskutieren---- aber die Rute ist ne Allroundspinnrute (allein das Wort ALLROUND sagt alles :c) mit einem WG von BIS 40Gr.... sprich das Ideale Gewicht ist irgendwo in der Mitte bei 20Gr. So nun wieg mal einen Stint + 14Gr Kopf + Stinger und kalkulier mal den Strömungsdruck auf den Köder mit ein..... dann ist deine Rute eig schon am Ende!

Versteh mich nicht falsch..... mit der Kombi fängt man auch Fische! Aber gerade Raubfische wie Zander und Barsch - die meist nur Kurz zupacken und innerhalb eines Wimpernschlages merken was Sache ist, spucken dir den Stint aus, bevor du überhaupt was gemerkt hast.

Mit der Kombi hast du keine Kontrolle, was unter Wasser passiert....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ich weiß,das 10m entscheidend sind,an der Stelle...außer man angelt an der wand entlang...ich bin hin und her gewandert...trotzdem tat sich nix...

Ich merke 14g manchmal und manchmal nicht...letztes mal,habe ich 18g auch nur schwer gespürt...ab 21uhr oder so,wird es komischer Weise schwerer,den Grund zu spüren...is mir schon öfter aufgefallen...

Und sehen kann man das in der Dunkelheit auch schlecht,wann,was den Grund erreicht...

Brauche ich eine härtere oder weichere rute um 14g besser zu spüren? Oder es íst Gewöhnung...am Anfang hatte ich auch nur 14g und habe sie in stillen teilen der Elbe gespürt...also wo gar kein Atom ist...altarm oder Häfen...kannte miçh da noch nicht so aus und traute mich noch nicht in den buhnen zu angeln...wollte erstmal Gefühl für rute und Köder kriegen...damals habe ich den-Köder manchmal nicht auf Spannung und Kontakt gehabt.. Das musste ich erstmal üben...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Also,wenn ich ein biss hatte,habe ich ihn auch mitbekommen...also,dass ich da(gar nichts) merke stimmt nicht so ganz...bei einem aido spüre ich auch leichte vibrationen...

Bin aber trotzdem am überlegen,mir ne spro fta zu kaufen,oder auf eine bushwhacker zu sparen...weiß aber das wurfgewicht nicht,dass ich benötige...und so viel Geld für ne rute ausgeben,wo ich dann gar nichts dran merke,möchte ich nicht...

Ich merke bei meiner rute schon,wenn der Schwanz im Stinger hängt...ich habeja auch letztens einen biss gehabt und auch schon zander gelandet...

Das die rute nicht perfekt ist,íst mir auch bewusst...aber sie bringt den gufi vom Grund und ich spüre das aufkommen,des Kopfes...ich weiß auch wo sich mein Köder ca. Befindet...


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

"Ich merke bei meiner rute schon,wenn der Schwanz im Stinger hängt..."



Wo ist der Ferkelfander


----------



## u-see fischer (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Bin aber trotzdem am überlegen,mir ne spro fta zu kaufen,oder auf eine bushwhacker zu sparen......



Mach das mal, spare auf eine Bushwhacker, die bietet ein super Feedback und passt perfekt in dein Köderspektrum.


----------



## Angler1980 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Also,wenn ich ein biss hatte,habe ich ihn auch mitbekommen...also,dass ich da(gar nichts) merke stimmt nicht so ganz...bei einem aido spüre ich auch leichte vibrationen...
> 
> Bin aber trotzdem am überlegen,mir ne spro fta zu kaufen,oder auf eine bushwhacker zu sparen...weiß aber das wurfgewicht nicht,dass ich benötige...und so viel Geld für ne rute ausgeben,wo ich dann gar nichts dran merke,möchte ich nicht...
> 
> ...



also für zander angeln brauchste aufjedenfall eine harte rute. weiche ruten sind nicht unbedingt ratsam dafür.das wg sollte so zwischen 20-60g liegen (ich selber bevorzuge lieber ne nummer größer sprich 20-70g wg).für die rolle solltest dir mal paar in der 3000-4000 klasse anschauen. gibt schon paar gute sachen auch günstig. 

hier mal nen link was ich an rute und rolle benutze :

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Daiwa-EXCELER-X-3500-Frontbremsrolle_c792-801_p58347_x2.htm

http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/A...rl-BR-2753-Spinnrute-2-75-m-bis-60-Gramm.html .

gruss


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Aber wo íst der große Unterschied? Ein Fisch achtet doch nicht auf die rute!? Ich versteh das nicht!!! Wenn ich mit meiner rute jigge,passiert doch das selbe,wie mit einer yasai,zb...


----------



## u-see fischer (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Aber wo íst der große Unterschied? Ein Fisch achtet doch nicht auf die rute!? Ich versteh das nicht!!! Wenn ich mit meiner rute jigge,passiert doch das selbe,wie mit einer yasai,zb...



2 Dinge: 
1. Mit einer steifen Angelrute kannst Du den Köder besser beschleunigen, eine weiche Angelrute knickt da erstmal ein, Beleunignung dann verzögert.

2. Eine Angelrute, wie z.B. die Bushwhacker gibt Dir ein deutlich besseres Feedback vom Köder, da merkst du auch das "Tock" bei einem 14g Bleikopf, sogar in einer stockdunkeler Nacht.

Wie bereits geschrieben, möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Zanderbisse Du schon hattest und nicht mit einem Anschlag quitiert hast.

Kumpel fischt die Bushwhacker am Rhein, 14g Bleiköpfe reichen an fast allen Stellen aus. Da spürst du jeden Bodenkontakt.


----------



## Scholle 0 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Genau, alles Ganoven diese Rutenproduzenten Verlangen zum Teil mehrere 100 € für ihren Kram. Ich finde auch das man mit nem 40g wabbelstock jiggen kann im Fluß. Da bekommt  die köderanimation gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung .
Und das bei 17g Köpfen und Trailer.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Bestellt in 2,58m und 20-60g...ist am 15. Hier...also...nicht mehr diskriminieren....nee,Spaß...war ja nur gut gemeint von euch...


----------



## kernell32 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Das wirst du nicht bereuen, ich fische den stock auch, der lässt dich nicht so schnell im stich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ich hoffe es...jetzt noch auf ne arc Red(Rolle) sparen


----------



## u-see fischer (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es...jetzt noch auf ne arc Red(Rolle) sparen



Da würde ich lieber ein Black Arc kaufen, für den schmalen Geldbeutet geht auch eine Spro Passion.


----------



## Dennert (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Ich angle da,wo die Elbe in den abstiegskanal fließt...(rothensee)



Ich dachte, dort wäre angeln verboten?
Hab da früher auch ab und zu geangelt.
Also darf man doch noch???
Die haben doch seit letztem Jahr soviel gesperrt und ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass dieser Bereich auch dabei war


----------



## Dennert (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Hier

http://www.magdeburger-anglerverein.de/news/1/131413/nachrichten/131413.html

Gewässer- Nr. 13 – 280 – 3
Rothenseer Verbindungskanal (Abstiegskanal)
Liegt im Norden der Landeshauptstadt Magdeburg im Stadtteil Schiffshebewerk an der Stra*ße Zur Schleuse bis zum Magdeburger Hafen. Er bildet die Grenze zwischen der Landes*hauptstadt Magdeburg und dem Bördekreis.
Kann beidseitig vom unteren Schleusenvorhafen, der Schleuse Rothensee, am Ende der Stahlspundwand (an der Str. zur Schleuse), von Kanal Km 321,0 bis Kanal Km 323,6 –Molen*kopf*spitze- unter Beachtung und Einhaltung der Betretungsrechte, insbesondere im Hafengebiet Magdeburg, Hanseterminal, beangelt werden.
*Der Kanalabschnitt mit der neu errichteten Niedrigwasserschleuse an der Straße Steinkopf*insel (Hafen Magdeburg) bis zur Mündung in die Elbe (Molenspitze Rothenseer Verbin*dungskanal, Km 325,12) ist nicht für das Beangeln freigegeben.*


----------



## Dennert (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

die im oberen Abschnitt erwähnte Molenkopfspitze ist die, die in Richtung Schleuse zeigt. Ich habe mir das eben nochmal angeguckt. Das ist da, wo sich der Kanal teilt.
Die andere Molenspitze ist die, die in die Elbe mündet.
Das ist nämlich doof beschrieben.
Die Entenpolizei weiß aber, dass dort angeln verboten ist und wenn sie kommen, dann musst du zahlen.
Nur ein Tipp ;-)


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

50m nach der Einmündung íst es verboten...also bis ca 100m vor den schleusen...die Enten sind da auch vorbei gefahren...


----------



## Dennert (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Nein, von der Elbeinmündung bis zur Niedrigwasserschleuse ist es verboten steht da (fett markiert). 
Wenn die Enten dich erwischen, dann gibt es ne Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei.
Ist dann genau das Gleiche, als wenn du in dem Abschnitt von der A2 Brücke in Richtung Schleuse angelst.

Ich hab das Gefühl, die Enten kennen sich da teilweise auch nicht richtig aus und wissen nicht, wo was erlaubt ist und wo nicht.
Am Elbe-Havel-Kanal ist es ähnlich.
Wenn man Glück hat gerät man an die Ahnungslosen, wenn nicht ....|krach:


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Man darf bis bis zum Schild,wo die 3 steht... Ich stand davor...dahinter íst es verboten...sonst würde ein guide da wohl auch nicht angeln...


----------



## Dennert (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Du musst wissen, was du machst.
Ich habe dir einen Artikel hier reinkopiert und den würde ich mir an deiner Stelle nochmal in aller Ruhe durchlesen ;-)
Da steht nichts mit einer 3 sondern nur, dass das Angeln an der Elbeinmündung *verboten* ist.

Allem Anschein nach kennt der Guide die Bestimmungen für diesen Abschnitt auch nicht und da wird ihm sein Gewerbeschein auch nix nützen, wenn es zu einer Kontrolle kommt. 
Mit der Begründung, "wenn´s ein Guide macht wird es schon richtig sein" würde ich vorsichtig sein. Darauf kannst du dich nämlich nicht verlassen.
Das Driftangeln auf den Bodden war beispielsweise noch bis Ende 2010 verboten und die Guides haben es vorher trotzdem immer gemacht ;-)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Dennert schrieb:


> Das Driftangeln auf den Bodden war beispielsweise noch bis Ende 2010 verboten und die Guides haben es vorher trotzdem immer gemacht ;-)



Könnte daran liegen, daß es seit Oktober 2009 erlaubt ist ;-)

Aber wie du schon sagst, die Guides agieren oft in ihrer eigenen Welt und verlassen sich da meist auf einige "Beziehungen"...


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Nachdem wir gesetzliche Lage geklärt haben, würde ich vom TE gerne wissen, wie er sich das ganze mit der Zanderangellei vorgestellt hat ?!

Das es an Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet mangelt, ist kein Beinbruch.... das lernt man am Wasser und stellt sich drauf ein.

Aber ist schon etwas erschreckend, wenn sich andauernd widersprochen wird. Damit können wir, als die jenigen die eine Antwort und Tipps geben sollen, nix anfangen.

Erst wird behauptet man spürt nix mit der Rute .... dann auf einmal spürt man alles (Flattern des Schaufelschwanzes usw).... also was nun?

Dass man mit ner Allroundspinnrute Fische fangen kann ist korrekt. Aber gerade die Barschartigen saugen ihre Beute innerhalb eines Wimpernschlages ein und spucken nach Feststellen des Irrtums den Köder genau so schnell wieder aus.... DAS ist der Punkt, an dem eine Weiche Rute den Biss gar nicht mehr übermittelt! Das "Signal" verpufft einfach im Blank.....

Für mich hat sich die Sache so gelesen... ich schnapp mir was ich daheim so rumstehen habe... binde DEN gängigen Gummiköder für die Elbe an und stell man an die Elbe....

So einfach ist das eben nicht. 

ich könnte Wetten, den Zander (der eine) wurde von dir beim Anzupfen/ Ankurbeln gefangen bzw. geharkt.....


----------



## kernell32 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich könnte Wetten, den Zander (der eine) wurde von dir beim Anzupfen/ Ankurbeln gefangen bzw. geharkt.....



Er hat geharkt gesagt! Steinigt ihn! :g

Nee stimmt schon alles was du sagst ich habe sogar mit meiner Bushwacker auf Entfernung  (30m++) Schwierigkeiten den Biss mit zu bekommen und die ist ja nu wirklich tauglich.

Übung ist echt alles, ich mach das hier am Rhein seit einem Jahr und komme JETZT erst in die glückliche Situation mal nen Zander raus zu zuppeln, ich hab den ganzen Sommer über das Wetter, die Temperatur die Grundeln oder sonstwas dafür verantwortlich gemacht keine Zander zu fangen.

Nachdem ich endlich in den Letzten 2 Monaten Erfolg hatte muss ich sagen dass häufig der Biss selber kaum oder garnicht spürbar war und sich nach "hysterischem anschlagen" ein vermeintlicher Hänger als Fisch entpuppt hat, mittlerweile kann ichs ganz gut unterscheiden aber ich will garnicht wissen wie viele Fische mir dieses Jahr durch die Lappen gegangen sind bevor ich den Dreh raus hatte.


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> DAS ist der Punkt, an dem eine Weiche Rute den Biss gar nicht mehr übermittelt! Das "Signal" verpufft einfach im Blank.....



Dito! Genau das ist einer der entscheidenden Punkte, der aber leider oft nicht eingesehen wird! 
In meinem Bekanntenkreis herrscht bei manchen immer noch die Meinung "eine Zanderrute muss weich sein, damit man jeden Zupfer sieht oder spürt"... den Logikfehler darin sehen sie meist nicht - stand halt irgendwann mal in ner "Fachzeitschrift".


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Gewässer- Nr. 13 – 280 – 3. <~~~ da steht die drei... Ich angelte dahinter...díe Polizei hat mich da angeln sehen...egal jetzt...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Das schlagen eines aidos spüre ich...ganz leicht...

Nein,ich habe meine bisse auch im absinken mitbekommen...konnte nur nicht so schnell anhauen...er lässt ja in 0,5 sek wieder los...so schnell bin ich noch nicht...

Allerdings fing ich jeden Fisch direkt vor meinen Füßen...weíter draußen habe ich erst einen biss gehabt...den haber ich wunderbar gespürt...nur wieder zulange gebraucht...

Das ich damit nix spüre,habe ich nicht gesagt...das hatte ich mit meiner anderen rute,die 60g wfg hat...

Hätte ich früher Geld gehabt,hätte ich mir schon ne andere rute geholt...habe aber eigentlich das Geld nicht über,vor allem,weil ich mir immer neue Köder hole,da viel abreißt und díe Box sich leert...(zu wenig tragkraft gehabt,in der Schnur)


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ich bin raus aus dem Thema... hoffe mir nimmts keiner übel. Die Tipps sollten reichen....ansonsten empfehle ich mal im WWW nach der gezielten Zanderjagd zu suchen und sich in die Materie einzulesen....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Ich lese jeden Tag was im Netz...überall steht was anderes...naja,schade...trotzdem danke


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

war heute in der Dämmerung wieder los von 17:30-20:45... einen kleinen zupfer...das war's...ich verstehe es nicht


----------



## Moerser83 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

gestern war ich wieder los und das sogar mit Erfolg...nachdem ich 3h mit stint angelte,versuchte ich es mit einem aido...2 würfe und ich hatte Glück...zum Vorschein kam ein 64cm großer Stachelritter...den fing ich nicht an der stromkannten,wie es üblich ist,sondern im buhnenkessel..


----------



## u-see fischer (18. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Hast Du inzwischen die Bushwacker bekommen?
Wurde der Zander ev, schon mit der neuen Angelrute gefangen?


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Nein,mit meiner alten...aber wie schon geschrieben,nicht auf stint...ich gehe nur auf stint leer aus


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Bestellt in 2,58m und 20-60g...ist am 15. Hier...also...nicht mehr diskriminieren....nee,Spaß...war ja nur gut gemeint von euch...



19.11.13#h


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Was mache ich nur falsch? (Stint von Mb-fishing)*

Die Rute ist noch nicht bestellt - bzw ist gestern bestellt worden.... soweit mich der TE hier richtig informiert hat. Der erste Händler hat am nächsten Tag der Bestellung geschrieben, dass das Modell nicht mehr verfügbar war


----------

